
New wonder material that could revolutionise batteries and electronics - crgt
https://theconversation.com/we-accidentally-created-a-new-wonder-material-that-could-revolutionise-batteries-and-electronics-115347
======
pdm55
[https://www.ossila.com/pages/black-
phosphorus](https://www.ossila.com/pages/black-phosphorus)

